# Ships lifeboat identity



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, Excuse a newbe for any mistakes.
I have just acquired an old riveted aluminium ships lifeboat approx 24ft long. I am trying to find out which vessel she belonged to. Does anyone know of reference centres that might keep lifeboat numbers? The only markings I can find are "50 PER NO 623039 M -- T wk" Between the M and T is what appears to be a crown stamped. There also appears to be a date of 1962. Any help would be very helpful.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Pure guess, but MT could be Ministry of Transport. If they issued the serial number, it is possible that records are still somewhere in Government archives.

In 1962, Arbuthnott and Son in Montrose, Scotland, were building riveted aluminium lifeboats. The company closed many years ago and so if your lifeboat was one of theirs, their records may well be lost. See
http://www.montrosesociety.co.uk/Past And Present.pdf page 20.


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Clearly a 50 person lifeboat ..as for no. this could also be a Lloyds classification stamp.......... could try fenchurch street London .........


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for that. The owner of it thought it had come from the "Cherry Venture ex Temur Venture ex Scania ex Slott" that was wrecked on the Queensland coast in the early seventies. She was built in 1944 in Sweden, so unless she changed here boats (possible), I don't think it was hers.


----------

